# trigger job on Remington 592



## MFX400 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is there any adjustment on the trigger on a Rem592 5 mm mag? If not can a new target trigger be put on or even made for this short lived gun? Right now I think it has a...20 pound trigger LOL not kidding!


----------



## weagle (Dec 14, 2010)

A timney trigger made for the remington 788 will work.  You have to modify the safety lever or inlet the stock a little more to get it to clear.  You also have to trim the bolt stop down.

Weagle


----------



## MFX400 (Dec 14, 2010)

cool thanks where could I GET THIS


----------



## weagle (Dec 14, 2010)

MFX400 said:


> cool thanks where could I GET THIS



Brownells:


http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=...187_a_7c1021_a_7c883000009_d_883000009_d_1690

Weagle


----------



## ol mike (Dec 31, 2010)

rimfirecentral has info on 597 HORDES of info...


----------



## Tider79 (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought one recently and the bolt and trigger were both very stiff. However, a good cleaning and lube improved them. Not as good as a new $120.00 adjustable trigger, but much better.


----------

